# Autostart unter Win2k



## Pilldriver (4. Januar 2002)

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar wie kann man die im Autostart eingetragenen Programme herausnehmen? Unter 98 und XP kann man ja einfach bei Start -> Ausführen "msconfig" eingeben, aber das geht ja bei Win2k nicht mehr. Gibt es noch da ein möglichkeit wie ich trotzdem Programme aus dem Autostart nehmen kann?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (4. Januar 2002)

hi,
ja klar.. so wie unter windows 9x/me auch..

start ausführen "regedit.exe"

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx


sind so die gängigsten..

--

start ausführen "sysedit.exe"

in der win.ini / system.ini

usw


----------



## Pilldriver (4. Januar 2002)

Danke, aber gibt es nicht noch ein etwas einfacheres Programm zu arbeiten des Autostarts, den unter den anderen Windowssystemen muss man ja nur den Hacken weg machen bei dem Programm das nicht mehr gestartet werden soll.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (4. Januar 2002)

hi,
och,.. naja programme dafür gibt es massenhaft.. einfach mal ne suchmaschine bemühen


----------



## Pilldriver (4. Januar 2002)

Danke, ich werd's mal versuchen.


----------

